# Barbara D'Urso: stop al trash e ridimensionamento su Canale 5



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

Come annunciato da Dagospia, nella rubrica a Lume di Candela di Giuseppe Candela, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2021/22 *Barbara D'Urso* verrà parecchio *ridimensionata *in quel di Mediaset. 

La presentatrice napoletana non sarà più presente nella domenica pomeriggio e sera e *condurrà solo un programma*, il quotidiano *Pomeriggio 5* su Canale 5, con una riduzione di 10-15 minuti rispetto agli anni scorsi (Davide Maggio parla addirittura di messa in onda alle 18:00 per soli 45 minuti come riportato qui Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti) ed un allungamento della striscia quotidiana del GF Vip che è solita precedere la trasmissione. 

Inoltre, come riportato sull'articolo presente sul sito di Roberto D'Agostino, *nel programma di Barbara D'Urso non saranno più presenti i "prezzemolini e mostri del trash presenti soprattutto nella seconda parte"* e *ci sarà "una spinta maggiore verso l'informazione"*.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367873 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Dagospia, nella rubrica a Lume di Candela di Giuseppe Candela, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2021/22 *Barbara D'Urso* verrà parecchio *ridimensionata *in quel di Mediaset.
> 
> La presentatrice napoletana non sarà più presente nella domenica pomeriggio e sera e *condurrà solo un programma*, il quotidiano *Pomeriggio 5* su Canale 5, con una riduzione di 10-15 minuti rispetto agli anni scorsi (Davide Maggio parla addirittura di messa in onda alle 18:00 per soli 45 minuti come riportato qui Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti) ed un allungamento della striscia quotidiana del GF Vip che è solita precedere la trasmissione.
> 
> Inoltre, come riportato sull'articolo presente sul sito di Roberto D'Agostino, *nel programma di Barbara D'Urso non saranno più presenti i "prezzemolini e mostri del trash presenti soprattutto nella seconda parte"* e *ci sarà "una spinta maggiore verso l'informazione"*.


up


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367873 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Dagospia, nella rubrica a Lume di Candela di Giuseppe Candela, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2021/22 *Barbara D'Urso* verrà parecchio *ridimensionata *in quel di Mediaset.
> 
> La presentatrice napoletana non sarà più presente nella domenica pomeriggio e sera e *condurrà solo un programma*, il quotidiano *Pomeriggio 5* su Canale 5, con una riduzione di 10-15 minuti rispetto agli anni scorsi (Davide Maggio parla addirittura di messa in onda alle 18:00 per soli 45 minuti come riportato qui Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti) ed un allungamento della striscia quotidiana del GF Vip che è solita precedere la trasmissione.
> 
> Inoltre, come riportato sull'articolo presente sul sito di Roberto D'Agostino, *nel programma di Barbara D'Urso non saranno più presenti i "prezzemolini e mostri del trash presenti soprattutto nella seconda parte"* e *ci sarà "una spinta maggiore verso l'informazione"*.


Quando Mediaset, negli ultimi anni, ha tentato queste strade per rendersi più "chic", dopo un pò di tempo è ritornata sui suoi passi perchè è crollata ulteriormente, vedi la breve svolta a sinistra di Rete 4 di qualche anno fa. Oppure quando nel 2012 cercarono di copiare L'Arena di Giletti con Alessio Vinci e Sabrina Scampini, dopodichè tornò la D'Urso.

In ogni caso, se riescono nell'impresa di portare Giletti alla domenica pomeriggio allora si può veramente parlare di upgrade che può attirare anche un pubblico nuovo per la rete, altrimenti è una strada alla cieca che al 90% rischia di fallire e potrebbe potenziare ulteriormente Barbarella che però, complice soprattutto la pandemia, ha veramente pochi elementi per imporsi contro la concorrenza. La D'Urso va forte nel trash e nel gossip e se la gente vuole informarsi di attualità e cronaca gira su Rai 1, che con Matano a La Vita in Diretta e la soap prima di essa si è parecchio rinforzata in quella fascia oraria.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2021)

*Barbara D'Urso nelle storie del suo profilo Instagram: "Baci da Roma. Parlano, parlano, parlano, parlano ed io rido, rido, rido, rido".*


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367873 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Dagospia, nella rubrica a Lume di Candela di Giuseppe Candela, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2021/22 *Barbara D'Urso* verrà parecchio *ridimensionata *in quel di Mediaset.
> 
> La presentatrice napoletana non sarà più presente nella domenica pomeriggio e sera e *condurrà solo un programma*, il quotidiano *Pomeriggio 5* su Canale 5, con una riduzione di 10-15 minuti rispetto agli anni scorsi (Davide Maggio parla addirittura di messa in onda alle 18:00 per soli 45 minuti come riportato qui Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti) ed un allungamento della striscia quotidiana del GF Vip che è solita precedere la trasmissione.
> 
> Inoltre, come riportato sull'articolo presente sul sito di Roberto D'Agostino, *nel programma di Barbara D'Urso non saranno più presenti i "prezzemolini e mostri del trash presenti soprattutto nella seconda parte"* e *ci sarà "una spinta maggiore verso l'informazione"*.



Programmi inguaribili.

La gente prima o poi le cose le capisce, ci mette 20 anni ma alla fine li capisce, con 20anni di ritardo però


----------



## Mika (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367891 ha scritto:


> *Barbara D'Urso nelle storie del suo profilo Instagram: "Baci da Roma. Parlano, parlano, parlano, parlano ed io rido, rido, rido, rido".*



Ma quanto mi sta sulle scatole questa? Ma solo io non la sopporto? Campa sulle disgrazie degli altri, quasi non vede l'ora che accada una disgrazia per parlarne per settimane!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2367873 ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Dagospia, nella rubrica a Lume di Candela di Giuseppe Candela, nella prossima stagione televisiva 2021/22 *Barbara D'Urso* verrà parecchio *ridimensionata *in quel di Mediaset.
> 
> La presentatrice napoletana non sarà più presente nella domenica pomeriggio e sera e *condurrà solo un programma*, il quotidiano *Pomeriggio 5* su Canale 5, con una riduzione di 10-15 minuti rispetto agli anni scorsi (Davide Maggio parla addirittura di messa in onda alle 18:00 per soli 45 minuti come riportato qui Domenica Canale 5: Toffanin e Scene da un matrimonio con Scotti) ed un allungamento della striscia quotidiana del GF Vip che è solita precedere la trasmissione.
> 
> Inoltre, come riportato sull'articolo presente sul sito di Roberto D'Agostino, *nel programma di Barbara D'Urso non saranno più presenti i "prezzemolini e mostri del trash presenti soprattutto nella seconda parte"* e *ci sarà "una spinta maggiore verso l'informazione"*.



Barbara d'urso che fa informazione è come dire che a Malgioglio piace la passera.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367906 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto mi sta sulle scatole questa? Ma solo io non la sopporto? Campa sulle disgrazie degli altri, quasi non vede l'ora che accada una disgrazia per parlarne per settimane!


Figurati. Se la trovassi in giro per strada la tirerei sotto con la macchina. Ops...


----------



## mark (23 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2367906 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto mi sta sulle scatole questa? Ma solo io non la sopporto? Campa sulle disgrazie degli altri, quasi non vede l'ora che accada una disgrazia per parlarne per settimane!



Togli pure il quasi, questa non vede l'ora che capitino disgrazie. Per me rappresenta il degrado della società odierna


----------

